# My Project : Nissan 200sx S13



## ArticS13 (Feb 14, 2006)

mods 

engine

- walbro 255 l/h fuel pump
- chip stage 2 by smartchip soluctions
- garrett t28 turbo
- hks turbo actuator 
- xspower turbo manifold 
- 60mm downpipe 
- 60mm midpipe 
- megan racing n1 ehxaust
- r1 racing sport dual air filters 
- colder spark plugs

exterior 

- debadged 
- despoilered 

next

- new clutch 
- 444 cc injectors
- 300zx maf
- stage 3 chip

_*The car*_



















_*Mods*_










































































*Dyno´s*

*stock*










*Stage 2*


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

whats with the press bent mild steel exhaust? that aint no N1...


----------



## crzygrim (Oct 29, 2005)

What part of Germany are you in? I am in the Baumholder area.


----------



## ArticS13 (Feb 14, 2006)

it´s the muffler thats Megan Racing M-N1 ... my exhaust is custom made ...

crzygrim ... i am from PORTUGAL , not Germany ...


----------

